# Betrally New client offers



## Betrally (Nov 17, 2018)

At betrally we offer new clients a 100% up to 100$ , weekly 10$ free bet , weekly 10$ insurance bet ,

Also in addition to this sport offer u can still have a 150% up to 300$ in casino as well .

Most other bookmaker allows only one offers and with less amounts 

 Would u consider giving us a try ? Signup link below

http://wlbetrally.adsrv.eacdn.com/C...45c_&affid=4000810&siteid=5001524&adid=1045&c


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2018)

That's a nice offer, thanks!


----------



## Betrally (Nov 17, 2018)

Tesla said:


> That's a nice offer, thanks!


Not a problem , if you have any questions feel free to raise them here or privatly as well


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2018)

Betrally said:


> Not a problem , if you have any questions feel free to raise them here or privatly as well


Thanks, I'll bear it in mind


----------



## elabor7 (Dec 23, 2018)

Beware, are you a smart bettor? Betrally limits bets if you choose their best prices.


----------

